# Connection wifi université + problème trousseau d'accés



## errorzz (28 Octobre 2011)

Salut tout le monde, 

Alors tout d'abord je suis nouveau à la fois sur le forum et à la fois sur mac !
J'ai donc fait l'acquisition d'un tout nouveau macbook pro 13, mais j'ai un problème il refuse catégoriquement d'accéder à la page d'identification de mon université (où je peux mettre mon id et mon mot de passe)... Alors j'ai déja cherché un peu et j'ai vu qu'il fallait décocher deux trucs dans le trousseau d'accés ...

Seulement voila, impossible d'accéder au trousseau d'accés ! Quand je le lance il bug, et sur l'icone du trousseau d'accés il y a une sorte de cadenas orange vérrouillé... Bref je desespère, d'autant plus que j'ai besoin d'internet là (et pas que pour facebook ^^) 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------

Je précise je suis sur le a première vue controversé OS lion


----------



## Larme (28 Octobre 2011)

http://www.mac4ever.com/actuReactions.php?ref=66047 ?


----------



## errorzz (29 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai essayé et quand je tappe dans le terminal comme indiqué resetpassword, ça ne fait rien... bref et par rapport au trousseau d'accés c'est normal que je ne puisse jamais l'ouvrir ? Y a t il peut être un problème d'autorisation ? 

Merci en tout cas


----------



## errorzz (1 Novembre 2011)

UP !! 

J'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution, ça m'énerve de ne pas pouvoir me connecter a internet ... et d'ailleurs cette histoire de trousseau d'accés qui ne s'affiche jamais m'inquiète aussi !


----------



## Sly54 (1 Novembre 2011)

Es tu à jour ? Lion : 10.7.2


----------



## errorzz (1 Novembre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Es tu à jour ? Lion : 10.7.2



Oui oui je suis bien en 10.7.2 &#8230;

Note : Le trousseau de clé fonctionne aprés mise a jour d'un truc EFI &#8230; bref ça fonctionne, je vais tester la manip demain quand je serais a l'université !


----------

